# inert black/brown substrate



## Titansfever83 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm looking for a black/dark brown inert substrate that is uniform in color(i hate small light colored particles in dark substrate) and is no larger than Fluval shrimp stratum.

This is for a Sulawesi shrimp tank so inert is kind of key so my PH doesn't stay too low.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

There's the petco black sand, or Tahitian moon sand, and black diamond blast grit. 

All those are sand sized and should be pure black


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

I've used the Petco brand black sand before and it is really uniform in color, pretty fine too.


----------



## Titansfever83 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks hambone and dan! I'll look into the petco brand and the black diamond brand also.



is there anything that is slightly larger than sand? sorry to be picky, I want something large enough to not get sucked up during water changes but small enough to have a nice "clean" look for a shrimp tank.

I have some blasting sand I got from a guy but not sure on the brand. it has a lot of white particles in it and looks like uneaten food to me.

Or for anyone with some knowledge of the Fluval Stratum. My tap is about 7.6 PH and I believe GH is around 7 or 8. would the Stratum have any affect with weekly water changes?


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Look up Substratesource.com. They have nice choices. Contact them through email about ordering a 25lb bag of sand(i ordered dark grey) and it should be $27 shipped CONUS.


----------



## adamprice271 (Jun 10, 2006)

When siphoning with sand, you don't jam it down like you would with gravel...the sand compacts and doesn't let the junk under it...if you do get sand in the siphon, just keep it at a 45 degree angel and it should fall back down without issue.

Adam


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

adamprice271 said:


> When siphoning with sand, you don't jam it down like you would with gravel...the sand compacts and doesn't let the junk under it...if you do get sand in the siphon, just keep it at a 45 degree angel and it should fall back down without issue.
> 
> Adam


right, or if you close the siphon with your thumb, all heavy particles do fall right back down into the tank


----------

